# Introduce yourself - Alex



## Alex8-5 (May 1, 2017)

Hey, my name is Alex. I am currently living in Austria so excuse my English mistakes. Although I am quite young compared to other breeders/mantids keepers I have a lot of experience and already had most of the common species that were available in the last years and also some rare mantids. If you have any questions feel free to ask me, I always like talking about mantids. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Ocelotbren (May 1, 2017)

Welcome, Alex!  Your English is great, and I love that picture.


----------



## crabbypatty (May 1, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## Alex8-5 (May 1, 2017)

Thank you very much and hello to everybody!


----------



## Sarah K (May 1, 2017)

Welcome! Beautiful mantis!


----------



## bug lady (May 1, 2017)

Welcome, Alex. Your English is excellent. How long have you been keeping mantids and  what are your favorites?


----------



## Rick (May 1, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## Zeppy44 (May 1, 2017)

Heyas and welcome. While in Germany with the U S Army, snuck over the border into Austria. Beautiful country. And some fabulous churches. The people were very kind to my wife and I.

Wish we had the ability to get some of the species you have in Europe.


----------



## Alex8-5 (May 2, 2017)

Sarah K said:


> Welcome! Beautiful mantis!


Hey Sarah, thank you very much. She is an adult female Hierodula sp. "gold".



bug lady said:


> Welcome, Alex. Your English is excellent. How long have you been keeping mantids and  what are your favorites?


Hey, bug lady. Thank you very much, I am very happy to hear that. I have been keeping mantids over 10 years now and my interest for insects and spiders started around the age of 4   At the moment I especially like "big mantids". My favourites are Tenodera, Rhombodera basalis, Idolomantis d., but I can also always go for a beautiful Hymenopus coronatus. One rare mantis I am planning to get is a Pseudoxyops perpulchra.

What are your favourites?



Rick said:


> Welcome!


Hello, Rick!



Zeppy44 said:


> Heyas and welcome. While in Germany with the U S Army, snuck over the border into Austria. Beautiful country. And some fabulous churches. The people were very kind to my wife and I.
> 
> Wish we had the ability to get some of the species you have in Europe.


Hey, Zeppy44! Very interesting experience. Austria really has a beautiful landscape but unfortunately mantids don't seem to enjoy it too much (except Mantis religiosa)   .

Indeed, Europe and especially Germany/Austria are really the perfect location for that hobby. Buying ooths from Europe might be an option for you!


----------



## bug lady (May 2, 2017)

Hey Alex,

Living in California,  I get Chinese mantids all the time in my garden because I buy the ooths at a local nursery. My neighbors bring me mantids they find and I keep them in net cages. They're so much fun to raise. This year is my first with the exotics and  I have never raised them from tiny nymphs. I purchased a ghost, Indian Flower, and Dead Leaf. Tomorrow I am getting 2 Megas! I am nervous when they molt because I know it can be precarious! They are keeping me busy. I am a teacher and I like to bring them to work to show my students and help them get over any fears they may have.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 3, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## Alex8-5 (May 7, 2017)

bug lady said:


> Hey Alex,
> 
> Living in California,  I get Chinese mantids all the time in my garden because I buy the ooths at a local nursery. My neighbors bring me mantids they find and I keep them in net cages. They're so much fun to raise. This year is my first with the exotics and  I have never raised them from tiny nymphs. I purchased a ghost, Indian Flower, and Dead Leaf. Tomorrow I am getting 2 Megas! I am nervous when they molt because I know it can be precarious! They are keeping me busy. I am a teacher and I like to bring them to work to show my students and help them get over any fears they may have. View attachment 9073
> View attachment 9064


Hey and sorry for the late reply. I was in Prague with my University and had no time and internet connection at all. 

Yes I agree, Tenodera are so much fun, very beautiful and easy to take care of! 

Awesome species you've bought, how are they going at the moment?

Now that's what I call coincidence! I am currently studying in my 4th semester to become a teacher! And as a pupil I did exactly the same with some of my mantids and brought them to biology class. Most of my friends were amazed by the mantids.



hibiscusmile said:


> Welcome


Hey, hibiscusmile!


----------



## Mystymantis (May 15, 2017)

Hello and welcome to the forum. Looks like you have kept several pretty cool mantis species.


----------



## Alex8-5 (May 16, 2017)

Mystymantis said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum. Looks like you have kept several pretty cool mantis species.


Hello! Yes that's true. At the moment for example I am keeping: Hymenopus coronatus, Plistospilota guineensis, Hierodula sp. gold and membreanca, Camelomantis sp., Pseudempusa pinnapavonis, Heterochaeta orientalis, Idolomantis diabolica, Parasphendale sp., Tenodera sinesis and sp. from Malaysia, Gongylus gonglodes and a few more... ;-)


----------



## Mantidkid (May 21, 2017)

Hi Alex you seem experienced how much should I feed my l2 giant Malaysian shield mantis someone told me 1/2 a dozen every 2 days, someone told me to eyeball it until he/she is plump and someone else said 1 fruit fly per day. What should I do? A reply would be much appreciated. ?


----------



## Alex8-5 (May 28, 2017)

Mantidkid said:


> Hi Alex you seem experienced how much should I feed my l2 giant Malaysian shield mantis someone told me 1/2 a dozen every 2 days, someone told me to eyeball it until he/she is plump and someone else said 1 fruit fly per day. What should I do? A reply would be much appreciated. ?


Hello Mantidkid and sorry for the late reply. Well in my opinion it's a clear case for nymphs of basically every species: feed them until they are plump and they are good to go. Works for basically all instars except adult for me. In adulthood you have to be careful that especially females are not too much plump which can lead to them falling while climbing and that can cause injuries...


----------



## Mantidkid (May 31, 2017)

Alex8-5 said:


> Hello Mantidkid and sorry for the late reply. Well in my opinion it's a clear case for nymphs of basically every species: feed them until they are plump and they are good to go. Works for basically all instars except adult for me. In adulthood you have to be careful that especially females are not too much plump which can lead to them falling while climbing and that can cause injuries...


Ok thankyou I'm feeding her 2 large fruit flies everyday should I feed her more?


----------



## Alex8-5 (Jun 5, 2017)

Mantidkid said:


> Ok thankyou I'm feeding her 2 large fruit flies everyday should I feed her more?


That should be alright. But you can't really feed "too much" at these young instars. So no worries ??


----------

